# Amazing effort from The TPU F@H Team



## BUCK NASTY (May 16, 2011)

Guy's, I am at a loss for words for the incredible effort that TechPowerUp made for 1st Place in this years Chimp Challenge. There was tremendous communication, awesome strategy, and we even cracked 4 Million PPD. Our members hailed from all over the world and I even noticed a big dog and a few wizards among the  bunch. This past week, we showed the entire folding establishment what TPU is made of. I truly appreciate every member of  team, whether you have been folding with us for years or just started last week during the CC. I hope our new found friends stay on for a while and experience why we call TPU our home!

Thank You Gentlemen!


----------



## Kreij (May 16, 2011)

To all the folders at TPU ... Well Done.


----------



## sy5tem (May 16, 2011)

hehe  grats to .. us! 

lost my 6950 for this


----------



## Bow (May 17, 2011)

I had a good time, looking forward to next year.

Thanks to all


----------



## Mindweaver (May 17, 2011)

It wasn't much but thanks for giving me a reason to buy a gtx470 and gtx480   I'm curious to see how much they can do daily. They will be dedicated folders here on out.   I'll be on board for next year as well!  I hate to do it but be pulling my i7 970 and putting it back to crunching in a couple of days.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 17, 2011)

where can the final results be viewed? i bet bta would like this for a news article.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> where can the final results be viewed? i bet bta would like this for a news article.



http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/


----------



## mstenholm (May 17, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> where can the final results be viewed? i bet bta would like this for a news article.



I don't know if it gets more officiel then this -

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/

Edit: Slow internet connection in my hotelroom in Brazil. Thx BBB


----------



## hertz9753 (May 17, 2011)

I hope that I wasn't the the only one giggled like a little kid with every update.

Team TPU.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 17, 2011)

just to verify, that link showscshimppowerups as second?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 17, 2011)

Yeah. So far the only place I've seen saying tpu came first is forum comments. Doesn't seem that way on the site.


----------



## bogmali (May 17, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> showscshimppowerups



Definitely fits your title:shadedshu



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Yeah. So far the only place I've seen saying tpu came first is forum comments. Doesn't seem that way on the site.




What Buck means is our effort towards first place. Yes HWC won it but not comfortably, we were gaining on them and just ran out of time. 


To me passing OCN was already quite an accomplishment.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (May 17, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Definitely fits your title:shadedshu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Understatement....TPU folding team kicked some ass.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, I am at a loss for words for the incredible effort that TechPowerUp made for 1st Place in this years Chimp Challenge. There was tremendous communication, awesome strategy, and we even cracked 4 Million PPD. Our members hailed from all over the world and I even noticed a big dog and a few wizards among the  bunch. This past week, we showed the entire folding establishment what TPU is made of. I truly appreciate every member of  team, whether you have been folding with us for years or just started last week during the CC. I hope our new found friends stay on for a while and experience why we call TPU our home!
> 
> Thank You Gentlemen!



There was at least one lady Folding for us.  Saw a Cindy on the Facebook screen saying that she Folded for TPU.  Cindy, I'm not calling you out, not the goal of this post.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 17, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> just to verify, that link showscshimppowerups as second?



You have a very proud second place team here.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 17, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> There was at least one lady Folding for us.  Saw a Cindy on the Facebook screen saying that she Folded for TPU.  Cindy, I'm not calling you out, not the goal of this post.



  I sent her a message on Facebook asking what her TPU username was. No reply back to me.  Also on Facebook I got a friend request from, no wonder he uses Dustyshiv as a user name.  If your out there Dusty thank you!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 17, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Definitely fits your title:shadedshu



lmfao!!!!


----------



## micropage7 (May 17, 2011)

congratulation for all TPU f@h team and for all TPU member for supporting and make this come true


----------



## oily_17 (May 17, 2011)

Doesn't really matter where we finished.Just the effort the Team put in and the way everyone rallied to help out, was amazing to see.

A big congrats to everyone that lent a hand and hope to see you all next year.


----------

